# Avicularia Aurantiaca?  Anyone have one?



## abstract (Aug 11, 2003)

I found a thread about this species, but it was limited in content.  Also, a few brief searches on the 'ole inet revealed little.   I couldn't find anyone that was selling them either....

I picked up a 5" female Avicularia Aurantiaca (CB 8/99) at a reptile show this weekend for 25$ with a Kritter Keeper.  It's common is something like Brazilian Yellow-banded Pinktoe...

Good deal?  Anyone own this species?  I've noticed it is SUPER DOCILE.....and it's legs look like catepillars....


----------



## TheDon (Aug 11, 2003)

I have a 1" Aurantiaca, it has had a latin name change from Avicularia juruensis and Avicularia Magdalena.  I dont have too much to say about mine since it is so small but there are alot of pics on the internet of these guys.  If you have a pic post it cause I would like to see what yours looks like.  

peace

TheDon


----------



## SpiderTwin (Aug 12, 2003)

$25!!!!

Yes, I'd say you got a killer deal. I wish I could find a deal like that, I would have snagged it up in a second.

Ya, the common name is the Yellow banded pinktoe.

Do you have the book "The Tarantulas Keepers Guide", there is a pic of one inside the back cover.

Post some pics of it if you can, I would also really like to see it. Good for you, you got a great T at a great price.


----------



## abstract (Aug 12, 2003)

Here of some pics - excuse the webcam - it don't take no good pic-tures......


----------



## abstract (Aug 12, 2003)

And another one - it's kinda hard to see, but he her these really greyish-yellow (i'm colorblind) streaks down either side of her abdomen....  Fuzzy legs too!!!  So I guess this is what a 4 year old T looks like - I didn't really want another avic - I've gone through a versi and I have a A. Avic - but this chick is cool!  It's weird to see a big one that's all fast!


----------



## Martin H. (Aug 12, 2003)

Hello TheDon,




> _Originally posted by TheDon _
> 
> I have a 1" Aurantiaca, it has had a latin name change from Avicularia juruensis and Avicularia Magdalena.


 According to the World Spider Catalog by Platnick Avicularia juruensis is still a valid species. And Avicularia magdalenae is a synonym of Hapalopus formosus Ausserer, 1875 and not a synonym of A. aurantiaca nor A. juruensis BUT you are right that at the beginning A. aurantiaca was (and sometimes still is) sold in the pet trade by some dealers labeled "Avicularia magdalena". But this pet trade "A. magdalena" has nothing to do with the real A. magdalenae (= H. formosus).

see also these articles: 
 BAUER, S. (1996): Eine verkannte Vogelspinne aus Nord-Peru Avicularia aurantiaca spec. n. (Araneida: Theraphosidae: Aviculariinae). _Arachnologisches Magazin_ 4(8): 1-8.
 SCHMIDT, G. (1995): Ist Typhlochlaena magdalena KARSCH, 1879 wirklich eine Avicularia? _Arachnologisches Magazin_ 3(2): 10-13.

all the best,
Martin

www.spiderpix.com
www.dearge.de

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Aug 12, 2003)

*As Martin correctly stated, at this time at least, Avicularia aurantiaca & A. juruensis are both valid species. I have both in my personal collection. To say you got a bargain would be an understatement.

A. aurantiaca is from Peru while A. juruensis is from Brazil. A. juruensis was published in 1923 by Mello-Leitao and the Bauer 1996 paper that Martin cited is the description of A. aurantiaca.*[Martin, I don't suppose you have an English translation of that paper or could do one upon request?!?! If not, is there anyway you can email me a copy of the original paper.]


----------



## abstract (Aug 12, 2003)

*WooHoo!!!*

Allright guys, thank you for your help!  I was debating whether or not to buy it, as I already had an A. Avic, and am trying to get as many different species as I can.

Since I didn't recognize the scientific right off (and I hang around this board frequently), I figured I might be getting a deal - you guys have just confirmed it. 

Out of curiousity, how much do you think an adult female like mine would normally retail?


----------



## webspinner (Aug 12, 2003)

Well if your going to collect all avics, this is a must and you won't be let down.


----------



## abstract (Aug 12, 2003)

Actually, by "all species" I REALLY meant different genus' - 

So far i have (excuse spelling):
2xAvicularia
1xPterror
1xBrachypelma
1xPsalmopeus
1xGrammastola
1xPoeceletheria
1xEucephylsephirus (wrong i know - PZB)
1xAponephelma (also wrong - semmani)
1xLasiodora

I really like the psalmopeus' - they are really neat lookning...and move funny!

EDIT: to correct my stupidity


----------



## TheDon (Aug 12, 2003)

Thank you for clearing things up.

peace

TheDon


----------



## Martin H. (Aug 14, 2003)

Hello Michael,




> _Originally posted by Michael Jacobi_
> 
> As Martin correctly stated, at this time at least, Avicularia aurantiaca & A. juruensis are both valid species. I have both in my personal collection. To say you got a bargain would be an understatement.


BTW, I don't know if these are really two different species (the genus Avicularia is IMHO a big mess), but at the moment both are two valid species names till someone proofs it wrong and publishes his results.




> A. aurantiaca is from Peru while A. juruensis is from Brazil. A. juruensis was published in 1923 by Mello-Leitao and the Bauer 1996 paper that Martin cited is the description of A. aurantiaca.[Martin, I don't suppose you have an English translation of that paper or could do one upon request?!?! If not, is there anyway you can email me a copy of the original paper.]


sorry, I don't have an English translation of this paper (I don't need it since German is my native language =;-), but I can eMail you a copy of the paper. => please send me your mail addy.
If needed, I also can eMail you the description of A. juruensis. It has been published in this paper: 
 MELLO-LEITÃO, C. F. (1923): Part: Aviculariinae. Pages 314-339. Theraphosoides do Brasil. _Re. Museum Paulistz_.
all the best,
Martin
www.spiderpix.com
www.dearge.de


----------



## Aviculariinae (Aug 15, 2003)

I know a website that does a free translation,if it is any help
Free Translation 

If it lives in the tree i want one:}


----------



## MarcusLöffler (Aug 27, 2003)

*Translations...*

Hi there, 
have fun...  

Some notes before reading:

-do not worry about interpunctuation and the 
correct use of past tenses please... 

-please be so kind to keep in mind that english is not
my native language... 

-second article will follow tomorrow... =D

****************************************************
SCHMIDT, G. (1995): Is Typhlochlaena magdalena KARSCH, 1879 really a member of the genus Avicularia?

Abstract:
Typhlochlaena magdalaena KARSCH, 1879 is a junior synonym of Hapalopus formosus AUSSERER, 1875. The so-called Avicularia magdalenae from northern Peru is a true Avicularia species. Up to the description it should be named Avicularia sp. Group B ex Peru.

Introduction:
As I mentioned in number 6 (1994) of this journal there is an Avicularia species living in Northern Peru which at stocking-lists or in other publications is titled Avicularia magdalenae. The correct spelling in the first description is Typhlochlaena magdalena. SIMON (1892) and the other authors wrote A. magdalenae. KARSCH has chosen the name of this species from the “state Magdalena” with the capital St. Marta in Northern Columbia.
The species from peru is totally different from this one. Both genders of this species seem to be available.
Only the male of the real “A.” Magdalenae is known. It has a bodylength of 19mm and comes from St. Marta.
The carapace is 8mm long, 6mm wide. It seems to be a very small species. Most of the arachnologists seem to have problems with the first description because it is written in latin. SMITH (1986) too mentions only name and origin. After reading the original description it was doubtful if the species described by KARSCH belongs into the genus of Avicularia. The reason for these doubts is the figure/ shape of the tibia-apophysis, which is described as “apice intus furcula nigra instructa, cuius pars interna rotundata, minor, pars externa longior, subacuta”. Which means this species has a two-parted apophysis.
Which is not typical for the genus Avicularia. Additionally the scopa pads of the tarsi is devided at its longitudinal axis by thorns and the embolus is apikal paired/ devided. All these are characteristics pointing to Ischnocholinae.
The abdominal pattern are not typical for Avicularia either: “lateribus maculis majoribus quaternis flavis obliquis, medio dorsi duabus deinceps, ventre maculis ternis lateralibus rotundatis annuloque circa mamillas flavo ornato.” Which means the opisthosoma has lateral 4 bigger yellow spots, 2 spots dorsally in the middle and ventrally three round spots and a yellow ring at the spinnerets. The genus Typhochlaena (spelling by SIMON) has been established by C.L.KOCH 1850 without having sufficient separation from the genus Avicularia.
SIMON used the name of this genus for species of Avicularia having spots at the opisthosoma as adults.
He separated these species as group B from Avicularia-species having a non-spotted opisthosoma as adults (group A).

Material and Methods:
For verification what the obscure Typhochlaena magdalena really is the holotype has been re-examined.
It is deposited at Museum für Naturkunde of Humboldt-University in Berlin. 
Thanks for having the chance of this revision go to Dr. Manfred MORITZ.
It is not taken for granted to get such old material from a museum. 

Results:
Soon the guesses I made above concerning the family this species may belong to became true.
The examined specimen belongs to the genus Hapalopus. 
There has been another species described of this genus, H. formosus AUSSERER, 1875 from Columbia (St. Fede Bogota). The examined specimen fitted the description and the drawings from AUSSERER and SIMON (1892) in every single point, but not with the descriptions of the other Hapalopus-species. 
As a conclusion of this, Typhochlaena magdalena is Hapalopus formosus.

Discussion:
There may be two main reasons why nobody has revised/ re-examined the species established by KARSCH up to now:

1)
The indisputable authority of SIMON, who invalidated the genus Typhochlaena and placed the species in the genus Avicularia. It puzzles me why he obviously did not read the original description. He was able to read and write latin because all the diagnoses of genera and the rest of his publications are written in latin. ROEWER (1942) took the species-name of SIMON over, same did SMITH (1986).
CHARPENTIER (1992) mentioned that the species-name may be obscure.
But he wrote that this species is one of the larger ones.
The original description clearly shows that this is not true and the species is a small one. 
Also he points out very carefully that imported specimens “may” belong to this species. 
The re-examination of the holotype has shown that this is not true. 

2)
The second reason why the species has existed this long period in technical literature (?) maybe that most arachnologists do not master Latin. As far as I know up to now only the male of Hapalopus formosus from St. Marta is known. 
It would be very useful to get the female from locus typicus of Typhochlaena magdalena (St. Marta) on the one hand and the male of Hapalopus formosus (St. Fe de Bogota) on the other hand in order to find out if there are differences that step over the variety in a species. 

Summary:
Same as abstract.
**************************************************


----------



## MissyBats (Nov 14, 2009)

I got my sling for £6!!! and she's shed and doing really well 
eats well too 
she didn't have much info up about her when I purchased her, unlike all the other spiders the guy sells!
xxx


----------



## Begoodalex (Jul 7, 2015)

*Ehum..*

*Hi guys! *
I know that this thread is old AF, but I was wondering what the A.aurantiaca is actually called? 
Some say Yellow banded pink toe, but that's not right, is it? I can't really find much information about this species :unsure:


----------



## sdsnybny (Jul 7, 2015)

https://www.tarantupedia.com/aviculariinae/avicularia/avicularia-aurantiaca


----------

